

Trapped Mars Rover Finds Evidence of Subsurface Water - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/10/101028125634.htm

======
mattew
Whoever designed and built the Mars Rovers deserves a huge amount of credit.
These things lasted far longer than expected and continue to produce useful
data even after they were trapped. Fine hackers must have put these together.

~~~
ahi
Makes me wonder if Mars is a bit more hospitable than it's made out to be.

~~~
hugh3
Sure, if you don't need to breathe or maintain a 37C body temperature it's not
too bad at all.

~~~
ahi
hospitable relative to say venus or an econolodge. obviously it's not San
Diego.

------
mkempner
The Mars rovers were amazingly successful and continued to function well
longer than anyone expected. It was a minor miracle that they even survived
the landing and everything deployed as planned. They got so much data from the
rovers they actually made an IMAX movie with the gigapixel imagery! Scientists
have found tons of evidence of water and more, but they are extremely hesitant
to discuss because no one wants to be the scientist ridiculed for saying
aliens existed on Mars. Here's an article that discusses a little -
<http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4480097/>

------
thesz
Life imitates art: <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1256039/synopsis>

(spoiler alert, in case someone missed Big Bang Theory)

------
ANH
By the way, you can see the engineers working on the next bigger, badder rover
here: <http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasajpl>

------
golgo13
I may not live to see my great great grand children, but I want to live long
enough to see us reclaim these little guys.

~~~
tomjen3
Absolutely. Your life might not change that much after the first couple of
billions, but hey - you have a better chance of getting these guys back.

On the other hand - they are just a piece of iron, silicon and a few other
metals. They don't have feelings.

